# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Central Park, Strawberry Fields

## ach449

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/20...ds-dead-at-49/
I spend a lot of time in Central Park, and was sad to see that the "Mayor" of Strawberry fields passed away.
Anyone else ever have the pleasure of meeting Gary?

----------

